# Took the runner up spot



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

I entered one of my photos from Utah in the Backpacker mag Tamron landscape sweepstakes and took the runner up spot. First time I've entered a contest. Won a decent Tamron lens too. A Tamron SP 70-300mm Di VC USD and the photo will be published in the magazine in Sept. I'll post up the photo after I upload it to my site.

Griz


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Very cool...
Post up the pic when you can, including details of the exposure (if you have)....


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats!! cant wait to see the pic!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I posted it here as well*

I posted it here a few months back right after I went to Utah.










Now that I've had more experience with Lightroom it looks a little off balance but not bad. Those rocks are hard to balance there are so many subtle colors and they change by the minute sometimes. Can't wait to try out my prize. Should be here in 1-2 weeks they said 

Griz
http://www.promofo-racing.org/Photos/IMG_0195-2-sm-web.jpg


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Lens arrived yesterday*

Wouldn't you know it rain rain rain since the lens got here  Looks like a pretty sweet lens nice fast focus the vc makes a few noises that are kinda distracting at first but it seems to work well. I'm hoping to get out this weekend for some action shots but the weather isn't looking so good.

Griz


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Way to go Griz, and a beautiful image you made there.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

I love that spot. Been there many times. The lens is nice too. Tamron SP 70-300 Di VC USD. Goes nicely with my 70-200L USM Canon. Actually I have a better image than the one I sent in now. I had just bought LR the week after I got back from the trip so I had a new camera new lens new program and all I wanted to do is see all my pics so I didn't get them quite right the first time. Wish I could have gone down Schaeffer trail but it was closed for grading when I was there. Hoping to go back next Spring.

Griz


----------

